# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  كزبك حلووو ...

## غسان

_حلقه رائعة جدا من مسلسل (( أهل الغرام )) .. بعنوان كزبك حلوو ..._

_انصح الجميع بمشاهدتها .._ 

_الحلقه بطولة قصي خولي ونسرين طافش وسلافه معمار .._























 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكريات ابو الغساسين :SnipeR (51):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اه حلقة حلوة بعرفها  :SnipeR (62): 

شكرا ابو الغساسين

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: >>>>شكرااااااا غسان

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الاغنية كتيير حلوة

----------


## saousana

بس شفت العنوان على الشريط 
فكرتو موضوع للنقاش كنت داخلة و مستعدة لنقاش حامي 
الحمد لله انها مسلسل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
على فكرة هاي الحلقة روعة انا حضرتها اكتر من 4 مرات

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> _الاغنية كتيير حلوة
> 
> _


صحيح :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_مشكورين جميعا على المرور.._  

_وفعلا عنوان لموضوع نقاش مهم .._ 

_قريبا يا سوسن .._ 

_خليني اخذ الفكره منك .._

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان 					 
> _مشكورين جميعا على المرور..  
> 
> وفعلا عنوان لموضوع نقاش مهم .. 
> 
> قريبا يا سوسن .. 
> 
> خليني اخذ الفكره منك .._


ماشي على حسابك 
ما بحكيلك دخلت متحمسة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_ماشي على حسابك 

ما بحكيلك دخلت متحمسة 
_


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا غسان كثير 

والحلقة حلوة كثيييييييييييير وخصوصا قصي خولي قصة اشعاره بتذكرني بشاعرنا محمد القسايمة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_شكرا غسان كثير 

والحلقة حلوة كثيييييييييييير وخصوصا قصي خولي قصة اشعاره بتذكرني بشاعرنا محمد القسايمة
_


__ 

_هاي قويه .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه غسان..هلا بحضرها وبحكيلك رائي بعدين :SnipeR (51):

----------


## keana

عنجد شي اكتر من رائع

كنت اتمنى تنعاد هذه الحلقه

----------


## keana

غصب عن الدنيا كلها 




حضرتها قبل هالمره زماااااااان 
وحبيت يعيدوها

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

مسلسل سيرة الحب ممل كثير

----------


## عوكل

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

